# POC Wednesday



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Tagged along with a friend of mine and his dad for one last trip before we head off to school. Hit the big jetty first thing before sun up, and to my surprise (I'm not a fan of the jetty), there was bait blowing up the whole inside of the channel with birds working and fish busting up under. Turns out they were jacks so I flung a white clouser in the middle and was hooked in a second. Took 25 min to land, awesome fight. Headed inshore after a bit and found some reds. Got my friend hooked and help land his first red. He was pumped beyond all get out!! I also landed a nice 25" red along with some others. Kept a few for dinner. Great day over all!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

In my book, that's a great day!! Cool pics!!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Xplorin08 said:


> In my book, that's a great day!! Cool pics!!


totally, well done!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

First Class!

Way to go.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome stuff. I hope it made you a fan of the jetty and, of course, #jettytuna


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Kudos!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job! We saw tons of black drum all over POC on Friday, they were killing Horbey spoon flies.
Jacks are fun on light tackle, the first one is always a novelty after that they're a PITA.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

BrandonFox said:


> Awesome stuff. I hope it made you a fan of the jetty and, of course, #jettytuna


When the fishing is hot like that its fun but I've just never had success at the jetties. Haha and of course #jettytuna!


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

RUFcaptain said:


> Good job! We saw tons of black drum all over POC on Friday, they were killing Horbey spoon flies.
> Jacks are fun on light tackle, the first one is always a novelty after that they're a PITA.


That's what i tied on for my friend and the red crushed the spoon. Such an awesome thing to witness!!


----------



## Wishin_I_was_Fishin (Feb 15, 2010)

Great job.:cheers:


----------

